# Is my Montgomery Ward log splitter a Didier ?



## Larryofmichigan (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a log splitter that has a Montgomery Ward label on it. Model #89-24372-R, and Serial # 248225. It has a 5 HP (206 cc) Briggs and Stratton gas engine, 3 1/2" (3 7/8" OD) cylinder (ie ~ 14 ton), horizontal operation only, has a fast cycle time of 14 seconds, has a 2 stage pump of unknown origin, no hydraulic oil filter, takes up to a 27" log, has a 7" wedge, sits 12" off the ground, has 4 x4.80 tires, and takes a 1 7/8"hitch ball. This is my first post on this site, and I don't know if I can post pictures. If someone out there knows about these splitters, I could send some good pictures to them to help identify this. I'm told it's a Didier, and would like to find out definitively if it is. If it's not, then what is it ? This splitter is very compact, and can be pulled around by hand, yet it has split whatever I can get on it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a Duerr Brand splitter (it does vert & Horiz) it has the same 3 1/2" Cyl, Will take a 27" Log & Has a 2 stage pump, it has 20 Ton Stickers on it. Mine "Looks" Exactly like the ones sold at Northern Tool, I Believe who ever is making them for Northern must have bought the Duerr Company.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Oct 25, 2010)

Larryofmichigan said:


> I have a log splitter that has a Montgomery Ward label on it. Model #89-24372-R, and Serial # 248225. It has a 5 HP (206 cc) Briggs and Stratton gas engine, 3 1/2" (3 7/8" OD) cylinder (ie ~ 14 ton), horizontal operation only, has a fast cycle time of 14 seconds, has a 2 stage pump of unknown origin, no hydraulic oil filter, takes up to a 27" log, has a 7" wedge, sits 12" off the ground, has 4 x4.80 tires, and takes a 1 7/8"hitch ball. This is my first post on this site, and I don't know if I can post pictures. If someone out there knows about these splitters, I could send some good pictures to them to help identify this. I'm told it's a Didier, and would like to find out definitively if it is. If it's not, then what is it ? This splitter is very compact, and can be pulled around by hand, yet it has split whatever I can get on it. Thanks for looking.





Well........... here's a picture of the Didier models. They were rebranded and sold under various names: 







and here's the specs on the various models:






Shari


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 25, 2010)

i have one got it for $60.00


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Oct 25, 2010)

TT:
We have the same model.

B&S replacement engine? Apparently the original engine had a vibe support bar tagged back to the beam somewhere. Our bar was there when we got the splitter but it was not attached to anything. Took me awhile to figure out the original engine had been replaced and the vibe bar was not reconnected (nor is it now needed).

Also, I see you have an pintle hitch - all I've got is the pin type with an ugly triangular piece apparently welded slightly behind and underneath that pin hitch which was apparently a previous owners attempt at leveling out the slitter. The piece makes for an ugly foot wound if you should accidental drop the tongue when moving it (ask me how I know...).

Shari


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 25, 2010)

i got that splitter just to sell this is my ever day one


----------



## Larryofmichigan (Oct 26, 2010)

*Wife'nHubby-Thanks !!!*

This sure looks like my splitter. If you give me your email address, I can send you a few pictures so you can let me know what you think. I don't know yet how to post pictures on this site, or how to make this reply private. My email address is [email protected] if you want to email me to keep your email address private.

Thanks very much !


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Oct 26, 2010)

Larry - here's a thread for posting pictures: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65204

Shari


----------



## Larryofmichigan (Oct 27, 2010)

Here are pictures of my splitter. Does it look like a Didier ? Thanks very much for the help !


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Oct 27, 2010)

Pictures didn't show up.

Shari


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wife'nHubby said:


> Pictures didn't show up.
> 
> Shari


its one of them new splitters:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## KD57 (Oct 28, 2010)

I had one of those old Didier's back in the 70's, don't even remember what tonnage it was, (small) but I sure got tired of splitting wood on my knees.
It sure as hell beat splitting by hand tho.


----------



## Cigarman (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread. 

However I just purchased one of these splitters.
It's the Montgomery Ward version Model # 24372.
I could really use the manual if someone has it.

I could also use a little advice on replacing whatever seals are used on this machine. 
I split with it yesterday and it is leaking a little fluid when the ram comes out of the shaft.

I've PM'd Sheri "Wife'nHubby" and emailed "LarryofMichigan" to no avail.
So, If anyone has the manual/etc. for these splitters I'd appreciate whatever you've got.
PM me and I will send my email address info to you.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Larryofmichigan (Sep 5, 2011)

*Replacing the hydraulic seal*

I have since sold this excellent splitter. Several years ago I too had to replace the hydraulic seal (where the ram exists the cylinder). The seal was very inexpensive, and at the time I had a good mechanic friend that replaced the seal for me. He has since moved, but perhaps I can still look him up. Let me know if you want me to pursue this.

By the way, the reason I sold the splitter was to get a vertical/horizontal splitter. I had logs that were just too much for me to lift, even with two people. I also got a larger (22 tons) splitter.


----------



## Cigarman (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for responding Larry,
Do you still have the Manual and brochure documents that you received from Shari.
I too use Yahoo mail and I know that unless you deleted her email the docs will still be there.
I PM'd her but no response as of yet.
Do you happen to know the parts numbers or substitute parts that you used to re-seal the ram shaft?
Thanks for your help.
Mark

BTW: I placed the thing nose down to split logs yesterday and didn't have to lift the larger logs too much.
Kind of a moot point since you've moved on splitter wise. Just thought I'd mention my technique


----------



## Larryofmichigan (Sep 5, 2011)

*Hydraulic seal repair*

Hi Mark,

Shari sent some info (pictures and specs) via the Arborist site, which is still there in the thread. She didn't send me anything via yahoo.
That's all I ever received (the info on this site) . And I'm sorry, but I don't have the part number or any info on the seal. My mechanic friend removed the old seal and went to an "old school" hydraulics repair/parts store, and an old timer (not that I'm any spring chicken) looked at it and pulled out the correct part from a mountain of inventory. You know the type of place /person I'm talking about ?
I know this doesn't help you any, and I wish I could be more useful. As you probably already know, the model number on your splitter is the exact same model number as was on mine !

Larry


----------



## Cigarman (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Larry,
Yeah I know exactly the type of place and guy you are talking about ;-)
Just the other day when I bought and used the thing I went to our county fair and talked to a tractor supply guy who was there selling stuff.
He basically told me that most of these splitters use the same principles of technology and that parts aren't that hard to get or retro-fit.
Anyway, I had thought that you may have gotten a manual from Shari. Sorry to have been mistaken and thanks for your help.

If anyone reading this thread has any ideas on where I might find a manual for this thing please let me know.
I did come across this manual and it is basically the same machine as far as I can tell.
The only difference I can see is that the motor is mounted on the opposite side on my machine.


----------



## CherylHicks (Nov 20, 2011)

*Montgomery Ward Model # UDR-24372B*

I have a Montgomery Ward log splitter, Model # UDR-24372B. It has a leaking cylinder seal. My owner's manual lists a part number, 200889 (Type "H') for a kit to fix the leaks. The kit includes O-Ring (2), Back-Up Ring (1), Teflon Wear Ring (1), Square cut Ring (1) and Rod Wiper (1). I really need to find this kit to repair the splitter, or at least get a hint on what kind of seals I need. I don't know who actually made the splitter, just that it was sold under Montgomery Ward, and it looks like the ones shown in this thread, I have attached pictures of mine. Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks! View attachment 207994
View attachment 207995


----------



## Cigarman (Nov 21, 2011)

That's the same thing we all seem to have, It's a Didier splitter. The sold these to Montgomery Wards and some other retailers. Since they are over 30 years old the manual parts numbers are pretty much meaningless. I took my ram shaft to a hydraulic shop, they measured for the rings and seals and cleaned the thing out better than I ever could have myself, And I'm pretty handy. 
That's my suggestion.

PS when the guy opened my shaft up the rings and seals inside were hardened and basically just disintegrated.


----------



## CherylHicks (Nov 21, 2011)

My husband took the cylinder to a hydraulic repair shop close to us and they said it was "un-repairable". When he put the cylinder back on the splitter, it leaks worse than ever. Before it was just a minor leak where the shaft comes out but now it leaks all over the cylinder. We will keep trying some locally owned shops and see if we can get anywhere. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Cigarman (Nov 22, 2011)

CherylHicks said:


> My husband took the cylinder to a hydraulic repair shop close to us and they said it was "un-repairable". When he put the cylinder back on the splitter, it leaks worse than ever. Before it was just a minor leak where the shaft comes out but now it leaks all over the cylinder. We will keep trying some locally owned shops and see if we can get anywhere. Thanks for the advice.



You need a real hydraulic repair shop. It's just seals and rings. They obviously don't know what they are doing. Find a place that repairs hydraulics for farm vehicles or state trucks. In a worst case scenario you could ship the thing to where I got mine fixed. They charged me $80, but I also bought some hydraulic line and a couple of extra o-rings for the check valve.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Nov 22, 2011)

Cigarman said:


> You need a real hydraulic repair shop. It's just seals and rings. They obviously don't know what they are doing. Find a place that repairs hydraulics for farm vehicles or state trucks. In a worst case scenario you could ship the thing to where I got mine fixed. They charged me $80, but I also bought some hydraulic line and a couple of extra o-rings for the check valve.



I agree - you need a farm implement dealer to take a look at it. It cost me $75 to get mine fixed after it turned in a geyser/gusher. 


Shari


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Nov 22, 2011)

Larry,

Did you get the manuals you were looking for? I had some computer problems a little bit ago but I'm back now so if you need anything just send me a pm. (click on my name on the left in order to access the pm menu.)

Shari



Larryofmichigan said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Shari sent some info (pictures and specs) via the Arborist site, which is still there in the thread. She didn't send me anything via yahoo.
> That's all I ever received (the info on this site) . And I'm sorry, but I don't have the part number or any info on the seal. My mechanic friend removed the old seal and went to an "old school" hydraulics repair/parts store, and an old timer (not that I'm any spring chicken) looked at it and pulled out the correct part from a mountain of inventory. You know the type of place /person I'm talking about ?
> ...


----------



## barmason (Nov 22, 2011)

*Log splitter*

Hi
i have a panther splitter by didier
i was reading and someone said that they got a seal kit for the cylinder on there splitter
i would like to know where they got the seal kit

barmason


----------



## 1967 Tempest (May 16, 2014)

I would like to know as well. I am having trouble finding them. I may just pull the trigger and get a new cylinder.
Thanks


----------



## Wife'nHubby (May 16, 2014)

Try a farm implement store - that's where I got new seals for mine. About 3-4 yrs. ago it cost me $79 to repair my cylinder - and they did the work.


----------

